# Risperdal/Risperdone



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Has anyone here tried Risperdone (Risperdal) and had a successful/good experience with it? Has it helped any with your DP/DR? Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks! 

Heather


----------



## MrEggsalad (Oct 2, 2008)

Risperdal (in combination with Xanax) has helped me bunches. My psychiatrist described it as the Risperdal controlling more of the out of body/body disconnection experiences and helps you just stay together, kind of like a glue. Then for me, Xanax takes care of the other symptoms.


----------



## Nebilim (May 25, 2009)

Which doses do you take?


----------



## MrEggsalad (Oct 2, 2008)

I take .25 MG in the morning then .5 MG in afternoon and .5 MG at night.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ive taken risperidone for bipolar disorder and i have to say it was a pretty unpleasant drug. I was taking 1mg twice a day to help control mania and mixed states. It didnt help much at all and gave me anxiety for awile because i found it more stimulating then sedating. It definetely has more of a zombie effect then zyprexa or seroquel.

I would maybe try it again to see if it would work with the mood stabilizer im on but as far as im concerned i find zyprexa to be the best atypical anti-psychotic by far. It hardly feels like a anti-psychotic at all and knocks the mania/mixed states right out of me. Too bad it costs a fortune and is not covered under my insurance.

I can't see risperidone helping depersonalization very much since it tends to cause anxiety and is often stimulating rather then sedating. But different drugs work for different people. It just seems to be the harsest of the atypicals.

I take clonazepam for dp/dr and brain fog as well as anxiety and i have found it to be a wonder drug for that. Ive been on it for over 3 years and all my symptoms are still gone.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

comfortably numb said:


> Ive taken risperidone for bipolar disorder and i have to say it was a pretty unpleasant drug. I was taking 1mg twice a day to help control mania and mixed states. It didnt help much at all and gave me anxiety for awile because i found it more stimulating then sedating. It definetely has more of a zombie effect then zyprexa or seroquel.
> 
> I would maybe try it again to see if it would work with the mood stabilizer im on but as far as im concerned i find zyprexa to be the best atypical anti-psychotic by far. It hardly feels like a anti-psychotic at all and knocks the mania/mixed states right out of me. Too bad it costs a fortune and is not covered under my insurance.
> 
> ...


I have had some success with it as well, Its really the only drug that's ever had any impact for me. What dose are you taking?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

My sister is on Risperdal and is zombified by it. I hate that drug. Her doctors dont have a clue.


----------

